# 2015 Burton bindings = garbage.



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

My main riding buddy and I bought genesis and malivita EST bindings for this season as we wanted to try out some Burton/endeavor boards. 

Long story short. We have both broke toe ladders AND toe mounting straps each. 

Had a chance to ride revelstoke this weekend and both had replaced toe straps already. 

Day one. I break a toe ladder. 
Day 2. My buddy breaks a toe mounting strap. (Pow day)

Easy to replace and Burton shops have given us stuff for free which is nice. But it's kinda silly that we have to carry spare parts with us so that we don't have to end our days early. 

When they are working the genesis bindings are decent. IMO

Both of us rode Union bindings last season with 60 and 40 days out. Never an issue. 

End of rant.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

stop standing on the ladders when you strap in


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I know you're talking about 2015 Burton bindings, but I gotta say - I've been riding Burton bindings since I've started and each set of bindings has gone through multiple seasons of 30-40+ days with zero issues. When I was leaving the slopes yesterday, I saw a buddy in the parking lot and we started talking about our setups - he pointed out my Burton bindings and says "those bindings look sweet, but Burton? Really?" Hahaha...I let him know I got them used for a great deal, they've already been through close to 25 days with me, and they have been amazing through it all - 2014 Escapades. Though I do want to branch out with my next set and try some Rome Madisons or something from Union.


----------



## evilfirbolg (Jan 22, 2014)

Complete agreement. I ride 100+ days a year on Cartels. Bought two new sets for this season, was skeptical because of the changes to the high back and few other things. I have maybe 40 days so far this season on one pair and they started coming apart after maybe my 5th day. My biggest gripe is the shite footbed keeps popping off when I am kicking out to strap in. The old gas pedal came down over the front of the plate, this new one is way less substantial and solid. Total crap. Burton has lost me. The other new set I have is going on ebay, got two new pairs of Now Odrives headed hear to hopefulyy save the day.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ETM said:


> stop standing on the ladders when you strap in


"Hey, my iPhone 4 loses reception when I hold it in my hand"

"Stop holding your phone like a normal person" - Steve Jobs


I don't think I stand on my ladders when I strap in. And even if I did a bit, they should take it. They are bindings.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> I know you're talking about 2015 Burton bindings, but I gotta say - I've been riding Burton bindings since I've started and each set of bindings has gone through multiple seasons of 30-40+ days with zero issues. When I was leaving the slopes yesterday, I saw a buddy in the parking lot and we started talking about our setups - he pointed out my Burton bindings and says "those bindings look sweet, but Burton? Really?" Hahaha...I let him know I got them used for a great deal, they've already been through close to 25 days with me, and they have been amazing through it all - 2014 Escapades. Though I do want to branch out with my next set and try some Rome Madisons or something from Union.


I hear you. I don't blame in on all burton bindings. Just something they must have done this year. 2 different models, both the same straps.  And we aren't dropping 50" cliffs or anything. And after these issues, I wouldn't trust them to drop 5' cliffs......


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I remember when i got the Now drives this yr I was looking at the Malavitas and Cartel limited and the shop guy made so many bullshit statements about Burton bindings that i almost bought Cartel Ltd just out of spite. I didn't walk out just because it was the last day of a 15% sale.

There is a common attitude towards Burton where most people give the same kind of comments as Radiomuse gets..... i dont really care, but i do know every single Burton item i've owned has been perfect. Above aberage in both quality and 'intended' performance.

One thing for sure is that Burton bindings leave a gap between Cartel and Diodes. Which is the gap most other bindings are capitalizing on. Capo, Drive, Union Factory, etc.......


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I Like the adjustment that my genesis provide. But I ride a lot and I just don't want to have to worry about straps constantly snapping.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I Like the adjustment that my genesis provide. But I ride a lot and I just don't want to have to worry about straps constantly snapping.


Constantly snapping?
Nobody wants to worry about that.

However, MOST people ride Burton bindings and very few have to worry about that. Like... i think they are the most common bindings on the slopes and i don't hear many complaints from people actually using them. On the contrary.

Yours is the first example of this constant snapping i've ever heard. Let's wait and see if more people come in with similar problems....


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea im a fan of burton and been using their bindings for quite some time now. never had one snap or break. 

On another note, i hit up revy this last sunday (18th) and it was phenomenal. Best day of my snowboarding career yet.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I rode the Genesis on my Cuda last year and have Cartel LTDs this year. And most of the Knowbuddy or Burton peoples in Summit ride Vitas or Knowbuddy Cartels which are basically stay calms with double take ratchets. If shit was braking all the time these people would have rigged up normal ratchets and ladders. 

I hold with the people saying stop stomping on your ladders.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

Havent had any problems on my 2 diodes 1 genesis binding. Diodes are my fav bindings so far.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

ek9max said:


> My main riding buddy and I bought genesis and malivita EST bindings for this season as we wanted to try out some Burton/endeavor boards.
> 
> 
> Both of us rode Union bindings last season with 60 and 40 days out. Never an issue.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your troubles with your bindings. I don't know specifically if there are significant differences between the models you ride and my set-up, but I was just about to post my review of the 2015 Cartels I've been riding this year in the binding review section of the forum. I'm 100% satisfied with my Cartels but I can appreciate you are frustrated with your bindings. When I was looking for new bindings this fall, I specifically stayed away from Union after several people told me about the troubles they had with them (and this forum seemed to back that up as I see thread after thread about Union binding issues - yes I know there are the fair share of Burton issue threads also). 

All that said, I think we all know we can find people who swear by a certain brand and others who will avoid the same brand/model and tell anyone who will listen to stay away also - each person has their own experiences.

What I do know is that I'm back with Burton bindings after a couple seasons off of them and so far I'm completely happy I made that choice. 

I hope you find a solution and manage to ride trouble free from now on.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a little secret I learned: A ladder strap is a ladder strap is a ladder strap! About the only difference from one companies to anothers is they way it's mounted to a binding. Their material and durability are damn near identical. Nobody's developing ladder strap tech. Now the non ladder strap side is a completely different story, but ladder straps breaking just happens, doesn't matter the brand. Keep extras on hand, any company will send you new ones for free and they take no room to bring with you.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a friend this weekend snap the toe ladder from her bindings. She stepped on them.. Not a big deal Burton RS is happy to send you new ones and most stores will give you new ones at no cost.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Constantly snapping?
> Nobody wants to worry about that.
> 
> However, MOST people ride Burton bindings and very few have to worry about that. Like... i think they are the most common bindings on the slopes and i don't hear many complaints from people actually using them. On the contrary.
> ...



I agree. I did the research, they make good bindings. Maybe it's a freak fluke that both of ours have both snapped twice.....


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

blunted_nose said:


> Yea im a fan of burton and been using their bindings for quite some time now. never had one snap or break.
> 
> On another note, i hit up revy this last sunday (18th) and it was phenomenal. Best day of my snowboarding career yet.


I was there!. What a great day!

I was happy cause I went into town and replaced my ladder so I knew I had bindings that would hold on such an epic day. 

12:37pm comes along and my buddy's breaks..... killed our day.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I rode the Genesis on my Cuda last year and have Cartel LTDs this year. And most of the Knowbuddy or Burton peoples in Summit ride Vitas or Knowbuddy Cartels which are basically stay calms with double take ratchets. If shit was braking all the time these people would have rigged up normal ratchets and ladders.
> 
> I hold with the people saying stop stomping on your ladders.


I can't speak for my buddy. But I'm ALWAYS careful about stepping on my straps. I'm not careless with my gear.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I guess I can't be too unhappy with my situation. As some of you know, I'm a gear hoarder. 

Used this as an excuse to pick up a pair of union super force bindings. 

I wasn't too keen on using non EST bindings on the channel, so I picked up a couple boards too. haha

Yes "The Greats" and a "pick your line".

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

^ lol I have both those boards  u and I have good eye. We just dont agree on bindings haha. Burton baby, I do have flow RS that needs to be tested


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

According to some I have the magical ability to slop out a Burton rachet in about 3 runs...(including the new helical deals...)


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Here's a little secret I learned: A ladder strap is a ladder strap is a ladder strap! About the only difference from one companies to anothers is they way it's mounted to a binding. Their material and durability are damn near identical. Nobody's developing ladder strap tech. Now the non ladder strap side is a completely different story, but ladder straps breaking just happens, doesn't matter the brand. Keep extras on hand, any company will send you new ones for free and they take no room to bring with you.


2015 burton genesis has a 'hinge' in the ankle strap, makes it easy to open it wide, reduces wear from flex. And I think that choice of supplier/composition of the material matters. 

2014 genesis and diodes got a new diagonal ladder pattern on the ladder strap, part of different ratchet tech. 

I stepped exactly on a diode ladders strap in a demo last year and snapped it clean off. I try not to do this but I'm not surprised when it happens. Just like when I ride my board over rocks I'm not surprised when the base gets dinged. 

OP, stop stepping on the ladders. 

Poster with the two pairs of diodes and a pair of genesis, I like the way you think. I have that combo too.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I am a long time user and big fan of Burton boots and bindings. I only ride malavitas and cartels lately. I have not had many issues except the webbing on the highbacks of my first set of est bindings (triads) cracked up and fell apart on me. I suspect it could have been damaged by baggage handlers at the airports who just love being careful with the snowboard bags. I agree about stop stepping on your damn ladders...never really had any major issues with mine.


----------

